# young love



## 2scots (Jul 6, 2014)

hello everyone 

my girlfriend and i are concidering a working holiday together as it was something we both had planned to do prior to meeting each other i was just wondering if anyone else had givin this a go and how well it turned out what with staying in hostels and that and not being able to share a bed and get some private time, or if anyone had any other suggestions that would help us on our way. we would really like to take the trip together but if its going to become something that pushes us apart emotionally rather just physically we would be thinking about going our seperate ways for a bit untill weve done a bit of travelling and then when it came time to get a part time job we could maybe meet back up and get a studio appartment or something .

any advice in the matter would be greatly appreciated 

cheers


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Travelling together is great way to find out a lot about your partner.....and about yourself.

You only live one life - so be brave - go and do it!

It could be the start of an amazing romance.........)

Good luck.


----------

